# Looking for Piano/Violin/Cello trios where the burden is evenly distributed...



## Christ0phe (Jan 22, 2018)

Dear musicians,

We are a group of good+ musicians loving to play piano trios (piano/violin/cello). 

Often with the trios that we already tried (Beethoven, Dvorak, Schubert), we found the score density/difficulty unbalanced, the piano carrying most of the burden, the violin a little bit less and the cello again less than the violin.

What we are looking at are Piano trios with two constraints:
1/ General difficulty similar to the Andante of the Schubert Opus 100 (as an example),
2/ Difficulty more or less evenly spreaded between the 3 instruments. 

All suggestions very much welcome.
Thanks a lot 
Christophe


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Christ0phe said:


> Dear musicians,
> 
> We are a group of good+ musicians loving to play piano trios (piano/violin/cello).
> 
> ...


I think that you are going to have a hard time on this. I have 76 recordings of different Piano trios, I can`t think of one that meets your specs. Perhaps some one else might know of one.


----------



## Christ0phe (Jan 22, 2018)

What if I remove or smooth out one of my constraints?
Also I am newbie to this Forum, should I rather post my message into the main 'Classical Music Discussion' Forum instead?
Thanks!


----------

